# Trip to Savannah Georgia



## CarolfromTX (Oct 15, 2022)

We took a road trip with a friend to see another friend who recently moved to Atlanta. Then the four of us went on a road trip to Savannah and Charleston. 
Savannah is one of the most beautiful cities I’ve ever seen. It’s laid out in a grid work around a series of grassy squares. Originally these squares were used to drill the militia. Now they’re just beautiful parks, shaded by live oak trees hung with Spanish moss. There were many lovingly restored homes, none worth less than a couple million, if I had to guess. We took a trolley tour which was very interesting. We also visiTed Bonaventure cemetery, famous for its beautiful statuary. We ate dinner one night on Tybee Island overlooking the ocean.  So beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh I've seen those place online in maps and pictures, so beautiful...  how fab that you had a chance to visit,


----------



## Gaer (Oct 15, 2022)

Carol, Oh, How lucky you are!  I have a friend who just moved to Savannah!  I didn't know it was so beautiful!
This is the one place that wasn't destroyed during the Civil War.
Thanks for showing those pictures!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 15, 2022)

The historical section of downtown is lovely, great for strolling.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 15, 2022)

Carol. Do you have more pictures of Savannah?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 15, 2022)

Attached is the story of our southern trip. We spent a couple of days in Savannah and loved it


----------



## Bella (Oct 15, 2022)

I absolutely LVE Savannah! It's got breathtaking architecture, a fantastic art scene, fabulous restaurants, and a history that dates back centuries. It's beautiful, so charming, and truly enchanting. I'd revisit in a heartbeat!


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2022)

Savannah is one of my favorite spots on earth.  I first visited it on a grey, drizzly day and fell in love.  The gloomy weather just accented the brooding and mysterious nature of Savannah.  Savannah on a sunny day is an entirely different entity.....fun and full of adventure to be had.  

I vowed on the spot to live in one of those gorgeous historic houses one day, a vow that will never happen unless I win the lottery BIG.  But I can dream......oh, how I can dream....


----------



## Jules (Oct 15, 2022)

It’s worth reading Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil just to capture some of the feeling of Savannah.  We were there before the book was published.  Wish it had been after because we would have enjoyed it even more.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 16, 2022)

I visited Savannah maybe a decade ago. It's a beautiful city, or at least the touristy area was beautiful.

Here's a famous shot of Chippewa Square.





Life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Gorgeous, thank you for sharing.


----------

